# Bang Bang Shrimp Pasta



## Hot Job (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife made this the other night and I have to admit it certainly exceeded my expectations and we will make this again:

http://damndelicious.net/2014/11/07/bang-bang-shrimp-pasta/

There are not too many recipes I have seen on the internet that I do not want to "tweak" and "adjust" after trying it. However, there is not too much I would want to change on this one.

Figured I would pass it along in the event you are looking for something easy and a bit different to try.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks good.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Made this last night, I was skeptical - but Mama said it was delicious. I ate the leftovers tonight cold. It was good. Definitely will be making this again!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Made this and it was great !!!

Only changes I made to the recipe was I used 1 whole pound of Shrimp...you can never have too many Shrimp in my opinion 

Also used chopped green onion tops instead of Parsley. To me Parsley has no taste and only gives a visual appeal to a dish. Green onion worked well with this dish.

My Wife really liked it so I will add it to my recipes...will be making this again soon, and probably doubling the recipe when the kids are in to visit.

Thanks for sharing this one Hot Job !
:cheers:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm going to try this tomorrow. this lady's website has a ton of good looking recipes... i bet her pineapple fried rice would be good with a few skewers of grilled shrimp.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*bang bang*

I cooked this earliest this week and it rocked. I agree that 8 oz of shrimp wasn't enough. Otherwise, excellent. Last night I cooked the sweet and sour pork chops from the same recipe website. Wow!! It'll make you want to lick your plate.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

great recipe!
we cooked it tonite with chicken tenders instead of shrimp, and it was awesome!


----------

